# SDX12 Sealed Box



## BrianBuan (Apr 9, 2013)

I would like to build a subwoofer with an SDX12 in a sealed box I was thinking of using the BASH 500W Amp. I have been given specs from Bob at CSS they are as follows:

Fs: 21.3
Re: 3.72
Le: 1.38
Qes: .414 
Qms: 3.962
Qts: .374
Vas: 67.47
Sd: 490.9
BL: 18.38
Mms: 275.9
SPL: 84.01
Xmax 28mm

I have tried to make WinISD utilize these parameters to show me what the optimal enclosure size would be but am having difficulty. It keeps giving me error messages and won't let me even close the program I have to unistall it to close.

Can someone help me here?


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to HTS!

It looks like 1.0cuft would be ideal sealed performance, and if you wanted the smaller you could try down to 0.6cuft and make sure it's fully stuffed.


----------



## 9niceFinish (Feb 22, 2013)

.60 cu.ft ???? For a 12" sub ???? That is almost impossible . How is the sub even going to fit I the box!!!! I just built a set of Speakers in .5 cu.ft box!!!

Anyway check the member build thread you are not the first person to build this sub. If you have some dimension restrictions then post them up and there are plenty of people that can help you out!!!


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

I'm behind in getting things up but look at the new DUET items on the website. There is modeling for both 15" and 18" sealed cubes with 4 different plate amps.

Duet SDX12A
Duet SDX12B
Duet SDX12C
Duet SDX12D

Bob


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

9niceFinish said:


> .60 cu.ft ???? For a 12" sub ???? That is almost impossible . How is the sub even going to fit I the box!!!! I just built a set of Speakers in .5 cu.ft box!!!
> 
> Anyway check the member build thread you are not the first person to build this sub. If you have some dimension restrictions then post them up and there are plenty of people that can help you out!!!


A 13"-14" cube with bracing would be pretty close to 0.6cuft net.


----------

